# quilting class



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Thought I'd share some blocks from my fall quilting class. It's kind of a sampler of star themed blocks. Here's what we've done so far...










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2298/1896996746_f95bf9d637.jpg

It's a 12 week demo class, the instructor shows us one or two blocks a week in class and then we do them at home. She'll often give an alternate that's a little easier than the main block, so that's nice.

I'm learning a lot! (though still more to learn of course). I have hope I could really get the hang of this eventually  It's also fun to see everyone else's blocks at show and tell every week. You get all sorts of ideas!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are so outstanding! You must be getting an A+ in that class and a lot of satisfaction.

Congratulations on expanding your horizons.

Angie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Those are beautiful.  How lovely to be able to get into a group and all help peach other hands on

hoggie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Your autumn colors are nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------



## swampgirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Boy, those are great. Triangles are tricky. I'm trying to learn with a book and find that it is sometimes hard to follow the directions. This book shows how to make a sampler quilt & tells how to put shashing, border, all the way to binding. The first few blocks were fairly easy, but blocks 9 & 10 were hard. It has 20 blocks. I hope to find a class near home next year when I retire. Did you piece these blocks by hand or machine?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oooohhh, love LOVE the blocks! What a superb selection fabrics! I can't wait to see this one done, it's going to be absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Great job. I agree with CJ too - outstanding choices in fabrics. Very, very nice. Please keep posting progress pictures, and I especially look forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks everybody  I'm always inspired by show and tells on HT.

I treated myself to a big roll of fat quarters at the quilt expo, so they're all mostly from the same line of fabric. I've always wanted to do that!

The blocks are machine pieced. The instructor is great--she is always good about explaining how to cut triangles so the grain is going the right way (starting with squares and cutting into half or quarter triangles). And she always has pressing instructions so your seams butt up nicely when you sew the sections together. All stuff I never thought of when I tried to do it myself!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Those are beautiful. The center top is Fifty-for Forty or Fight, isn't it? I love stars and I love your colors. That's going to be a beautiful quilt.


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, that's the one. You made me look it up (I've been meaning to):

From: 

http://earlywomenmasters.net/quilts/ 



> The title of the design is derived from the election slogan of 1844 used by President Polk when he campaigned to extend the Oregon Territory to the latitude of 54Â°40' or go to war


That site is very cool, by the way, I found it via wikipedia and will be browsing all night I suspect!


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

wow! all I can say is WOW!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your blocks are wonderful. Beautiful points on all your stars too! 
Karen in Indiana


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful Beautiful Squares !!!!
Love Them !!!!!
bopeep


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I can tell already that I if I saw this quilt hanging in a show I'd be taking a picture of it. I hope we do get to see a picture of it when you're finished.

Will it have sashing? Outer borders?

Where are you taking the class? Don't suppose I'll be lucky enough that it's a quilt shop nearby.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

Beautiful Job! I can hardly wait to see the finished quilt.

Winona


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Gosh you guys are too much! Thanks for all of your kind words 

Really if you could look closely there are plenty of minor errors and missed points, ha ha. I'm still learning (and ripping out seams) but I feel like I'm getting somewhere... it's really fun to take a class and see people's color choices and skill levels--quilting is normally a bit lonely.

It will have sashing and borders..eventually! 

Fairview--I'm not sure where you're at in WI, I can PM you about the class. It's not at a quilt store, just a community center class...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Very, VERY Nice!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't suppose the patterns for these blocks can be found online?


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Those blocks are awesome! Your stars are so nice and pointy


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Peacebaker, those quilt blocks are beautiful! I can hardly wait to see the finished quilt. Is this your first-ever quilting class???


----------

